# Does anybody have any experience with IXS Hack Elbow pads?



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

I need some elbow pads and these are cheap and look good.

The knee pad version gets a good write up but I cant find any info about the elbow pads.

Whats the catch?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i dunno.

but i want to know if anyone has tried out the new 661 rage elbow pads. their knee pads what is replacing the kyle strait. so its basically the new strait elbow pads.

but what bout other new pads too? i not heard too much on any of them lately?


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

The rage pads look good but the IXS are cheaper. 

I ordered the IXS in the end as they have their own euro DH series so I thought I would support that. I will update when I have them so others will have an idea.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (Aug 12, 2007)

No update?


----------



## Bad Knees (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally forgot about this.

I have used them a few times now and I'm not sure about them. Yes when I have crashed they have saved my elbows from getting scraped but I think they might be causing me to get arm pump. 

On the main occasions I have worn them there could have been contributing factors for the arm pump but I don't normally get it and I think the pads have at least contributed to me getting it. This could be down to the sizing, the pads are a large and are pretty comfortable but quite snug in fitting. I definitely wouldn't class my arms as large especially not compared to somebody who does a lot of riding and works out, I don't work out at all.

If I am right they really slowed me down on the descent of Snowdon. If I'm wrong I am a girl and need to do something about my arm pump problems. I might get some 661 Rage pads to see how they compare.


----------

